# 2 players looking for remote group (roll20 or similar).



## redboxrazor (May 20, 2013)

Greetings,

My friend and I are looking for a group - preferably some flavor of D&D or Pathfinder (edition isn't an issue). We would like something we could play weekly or bi-weekly over the internet, using something like Roll20 or a similar setup.

He is 18 and I am 26, both friendly and wanting to roll some dice.

If anyone has any slots available, please let me know.

Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## Dozen (May 20, 2013)

Oh, this is getting more and more convenient by the minute. 
I've been planning a campaign of the kind you described for quite a while, and we happen to have exactly two slots open. Read this thread, and tell me what you think. I'm confident it's what you are looking for.

Regardless of whose campaign you choose, I must say... Roll20 is amazing. I consider myself enlightened. I have not before seen an online tabletop worth using in my wildest dreams, let alone reality.


----------



## PrometheanVigil (May 20, 2013)

redboxrazor said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My friend and I are looking for a group - preferably some flavor of D&D or Pathfinder (edition isn't an issue). We would like something we could play weekly or bi-weekly over the internet, using something like Roll20 or a similar setup.
> 
> ...




 Check this out (you're on PDT, right?): http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php...eeds-2-3-more-players&p=16770819#post16770819

If not that, a few weeks down the line, I may be doing a Pathfinder game, so check back with me then if you wish.


----------



## redboxrazor (May 20, 2013)

I have responded to both of these via PMs on this site! Thanks for the offers!


----------

